# Portable propane cooler



## exrvr (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone using a portable propane cooler/freezer.I know that they exist but don't know anyone using one.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I haven't heard of anyone using one. I do know that if it is propane burning you MUST make sure it's vented outside somehow. You don't want any chance of propane fumes or the resulting carbon monoxide from it being used, to be in your tent.

If they work on the same absorption principle of an RV stove they should work just fine. But the controller board must use some kind of electrical source. You are getting me so curious about this I just may have to go look into it. (not buy one, mind you, but check it out, just to know its advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## exrvr (Aug 2, 2011)

artmart said:


> I haven't heard of anyone using one. I do know that if it is propane burning you MUST make sure it's vented outside somehow. You don't want any chance of propane fumes or the resulting carbon monoxide from it being used, to be in your tent.
> 
> If they work on the same absorption principle of an RV stove they should work just fine. But the controller board must use some kind of electrical source. You are getting me so curious about this I just may have to go look into it. (not buy one, mind you, but check it out, just to know its advantages and disadvantages.


Here's a link to the Dometic one :-Dometic RC4000 Portable Propane Cooler


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

That's exactly what I figured. A smaller version of the RV offerings.

This one is lightweight (35 lbs) but only when empty. It is very small but not small enough to fit under my truck bed cover.

Most RV units are 2 way or 110v and 12v plus propane. The 12v provides the electronics to turn on the controls, but the propane is needed to do the cooling. I would have to investigate further if it also includes cooling on exclusively 12v but this means you'll need one HUGE capacity battery, then some way to keep the battery recharged.

I have two EU2000 Honda Generators either of which would run the 110v part of this fridge just fine. For propane (and 12v) I would then have to add a (deep cycle) battery and the charging would come from one of the generators (they have a 12v battery trickle charge connection). But I'd have to investigate if I could provide exclusive 12v by ensuring a very good recharge system.

Nevertheless, as you can see, keeping your soda cold in camp would require a few more hardware parts and being portable, then one would also need a bunch of chain and locks to minimize theft. Lots to think about, but something to consider as a possibility under the right conditions.

I'd appreciate hearing from others and their ideas on how or where else this is a good option.


----------



## exrvr (Aug 2, 2011)

artmart said:


> That's exactly what I figured. A smaller version of the RV offerings.
> 
> This one is lightweight (35 lbs) but only when empty. It is very small but not small enough to fit under my truck bed cover.
> 
> ...


The propane fridge in my trailer ran with no power source,just a thermocouple to shut off the gas if the pilot went out,but I can't see these portables having a pilot light.


----------



## Propane Cooler (May 15, 2012)

I wanted to give this thread a quick reply. When the thread was started, there was no such thing as a propane cooler. Hard to believe that there was such a big hole in the market, but there was. There were lots of 12 volt thermoelectric units that kinda/sorta work, but no propane units that work on absorption.

There is finally a cooler that runs on propane, 12 volt and 110 household ac. It is made in China. I don't want this to be a commercial post, but you guys _did _ask where you could get one, Propane Cooler :: 3 way power - 6 liter pg35g propane cooler I love camping, I am building my own camper and want to have more interaction on these boards!

In the spirit of disclosure, this is my website and there is a discount if anyone wants to get one in advance of their arrival.


----------



## Propane Cooler (May 15, 2012)

Also, Dometic ceased production of the RC4000 this spring. They are no longer available. :no:


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Propane Cooler said:


> I don't want this to be a commercial post,


If you didn't want your posts to be commercial, you would have chosen a different name.


----------



## Propane Cooler (May 15, 2012)

There is just no way to NOT offend some people. :comfort_:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Well actually there is. If you choose a name and recommend a product with the same similar name and never recommend anything else, then that appears to be a commercial reference.

It doesn't sound too hard to pick an unrelated name, then make a recommendation. I pretty much use parts of my name then make recommendations based on experience. That's not hard at all.

If Dometic is getting out of this market, then I'd certainly be concerned about a product from China not performing well enough and for that money I'll do without. That's my thoughts.

So Propane cooler, please buy one or more of that product you recommend and provide the details (where it works, where it doesn't) in an honest unbiased report and we can make our own decisions.


----------

